# Suggestions for non--license lizards as pets



## Kimbully (Oct 16, 2009)

Can anyone give me some suggestions on what possible lizards can be kept in Vic, that do not require a license? Or any critter that would make a good pet in a large tank? 

Thanks
Kim


----------



## Noongato (Oct 16, 2009)

Just get a licence you cheapo! Haha


----------



## Hooglabah (Oct 16, 2009)

for a start dont use a fishtank for herps.

and for a second you can keep 
marbled geckos (can and will climb glass)
blue toungs
cunninghams skink.

thats about it.


----------



## Bushfire (Oct 16, 2009)

Kimbully said:


> Can anyone give me some suggestions on what possible lizards can be kept in Vic, that do not require a license? Or any critter that would make a good pet in a large tank?
> 
> Thanks
> Kim


 

Here is the list of reptiles that do not require a license in vic to keep but must be sourced through legal means.

Blotched Blue-tongued Lizard​​​​_Tiliqua nigrolutea_​_
_Common Long-necked Tortoise​​​​_Chelodina longicollis_​_
_Cunningham's Skink​​​​_Egernia cunninghami_​_
_Eastern Blue-tongued Lizard​​​​_Tiliqua scincoides_​_
_Marbled Gecko​​​​_Christinus marmoratus_​_
_Murray Turtle​​​​_Emydura macquarii_​_
_White's Skink _Egernia whitii
_


----------



## Kimbully (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a license! 
We want to have some pets at work. Marbled Gecko is probably the winner at the moment but I thought I'd check on here any other ideas people may have?
And we will definitely be sourcing them legally!
We have a large tank (maybe 1.5-2m x 1m) with sliding doors at the front for access and a little ventilation thing at the top. Would be escape proof for anything except maybe young insects.

Kim


----------



## kupper (Oct 16, 2009)

dont forget eatern long necked turtles


----------



## Scotts1au (Oct 18, 2009)

I take it that you mean "non tiliqua"?

From a Tiliqua point of view Blotched blueys are the best alround and less susceptible to disease than Easterns - also better personalities and more fun to feed in my opinion. 

As far as the other species are concerned Whites skinks are best and can be kept together in a relatively small enclosure and eat a similar diet to blueys (with more critters thrown in), cunninghams are escape artists and are a lot of work to keep sociable. Unfortunately whites are difficult to find a legal source - also the live babies are a bonus.

Marbled geckos are also escape artists and although easy to keep, the need to buy live food is a pain. They invariably end up escaping.


----------



## Kimbully (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions so far


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 22, 2009)

IMO White skinks are great if you can get hold of them. Very curious and tame down pretty fast. _
_


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 22, 2009)

cunninghams skinks are the best i have one and he thinks he a blue tongue he follows my blotched bluey around all day. and he eats anything.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Oct 27, 2009)

If you want it for work i'd probably leave the gecko and go for a bluey or cunningham. You'll never see the gecko during the day you might as well set up the enclosure and pretend theres something in there, although they are more of a space saver then blueys or cunningham.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Oct 27, 2009)

i second blotchies  mine are great pets.


----------



## xycom (Oct 27, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> IMO White skinks are great if you can get hold of them. Very curious and tame down pretty fast.


 

Is any one breeding them?


Per


----------

